# Ignaz Schwinn Perpetual Trophy



## rickpaulos (Dec 30, 2021)

Any one know anything about the *Ignaz Schwinn Perpetual Trophy*?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## detroitbike (Dec 30, 2021)

So where is it?


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 30, 2021)

That trophy was sold by copake years ago , or the sale in Chicago by Leslie Hindman,  I can not remember , I thought it went to the bicycle museum of America , I remember seeing it at the Schwinn Museum


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2021)

If you have a copy of the Bicycle Blue Book it list all the lots of the 1997 Schwinn auction conducted by Leslie Hindman on April 6, 1997. Lot 32, Schwinn Trophy, sold for $6400 not inclusive of taxes and 15% buyers fee. Although I never looked for it at the BMA I'd bet that is where it is or maybe in Mr. Dicke's den! V/r Shawn


----------



## rickpaulos (Dec 30, 2021)

Just days after the atomic bombing of Japan.

I wonder how many names (winners) were engraved on it.


----------



## koolbikes (Dec 30, 2021)

It is upstairs at the BMA in New Bremen, OH


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2021)

It looks like 1945 was the first year, it was awarded.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2021)

This carrying case is pretty cool!
@koolbikes please post an entire shot of the case, if you have one.


----------



## koolbikes (Dec 30, 2021)

Sorry, Didn't get a photo of the whole case.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2021)

So with fees and taxes somewhere around $7800. I’d like to see that hit auction with the case! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 31, 2021)

If you were in the gallery during the Schwinn/Hindman auction ,everyone learned money did not matter! Jim Dickie took everyone to cycle school.maybe , I worded this wrong , money did matter , it did not matter how much you had , because Mr Dicke had more!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> f you were in the gallery during the Schwinn/Hindman auction ,everyone learned money did not matter! Jim Dickie took everyone to cycle school.



Cycle School; Bikes Matter!
money don't matter....


----------



## koolbikes (May 2, 2022)

Here's a photo of the Trophy Storage Box !... Enjoy !


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2022)

That is sooooo cool!
Thanks, for the follow up photo.
I’ll bet it’s fascinating to see in person.


----------



## onecatahula (May 2, 2022)

Paid my respects this past Friday


----------



## drglinski (May 2, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> If you have a copy of the Bicycle Blue Book it list all the lots of the 1997 Schwinn auction conducted by Leslie Hindman on April 6, 1997. Lot 32, Schwinn Trophy, sold for $6400 not inclusive of taxes and 15% buyers fee. Although I never looked for it at the BMA I'd bet that is where it is or maybe in Mr. Dicke's den! V/r Shawn



I have a question regarding that book you are referring to and what the contents are....I have a bike that supposedly came from the Schwinn estate and was hoping this book could document it.   Does it show those? And are they listed by serial number at all?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2022)

drglinski said:


> I have a question regarding that book you are referring to and what the contents are....I have a bike that supposedly came from the Schwinn estate and was hoping this book could document it.   Does it show those? And are they listed by serial number at all?



It list the lots sold but no bikes by serial number. V/r Shawn


----------



## drglinski (May 2, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> It list the lots sold but no bikes by serial number. V/r Shawn



Ok, does it list a 1961 Mark 4 radiant red Jaguar by chance?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2022)

drglinski said:


> Ok, does it list a 1961 Mark 4 radiant red Jaguar by chance?



Just went through it kinda quick but the only Jag I see is a '59. V/r Shawn


----------



## drglinski (May 2, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Just went through it kinda quick but the only Jag I see is a '59. V/r Shawn



Thank you


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 18, 2022)

I came across this, in the 2nd annual edition, Review of Cycling, February 12th, 1945


----------

